# Icelandic: skrípamynd / skopmynd



## Alxmrphi

Sæl aftur,

Hver er munurinn á milli orðanna _skopmynd_ og_ skrípamynd_?
Tákna bæði einhvers konar afmyndun útlits fólks eða er eitt bara teiknimynd sem lítur venjulega út (en er bara „teiknivædd“) og hitt er líkt “Halldór Dagsins“ í Fréttablaðinu (sjá)? Eða geta bæði orð verið notuð til að merkja þess konar mynd?

Takk.


----------



## Silver_Biscuit

Frá Snöru:

skop: "háð, meinleg gamansemi, spott" / "fyndni, spaug"
skopmynd: "mynd sem sýnir e-ð afskræmt á skoplegan hátt, dregur fram broslegar hliðar e-s"
skrípi: "ófreskja, afskræmi" / "skopleg persóna, fífl"
skrípamynd: "skopmynd, ýkjumynd, (teikning)" / "ófreskja, forynja"

Þannig að það er greinilega skörun, en  hvorki er "bara teiknimynd". Bæði  tákna einskonar afmyndun sem á að vera fyndið, en ef munur er til finnst mér skrípamynd  vera kannski líklegra til að merkja mynd sem er meira árás heldur en  bara grín... en ég fæ það bara á tilfinningu með því að skoða  skilgreiningarnar.


----------



## sindridah

Mín besta tilraun myndi vera að skopmynd sé teikningar af fólki í þeim tilgangi að gera 
grín af því en skrípamynd bara af öllu eða eitthvað í áttina, *skop* þýðir grín eða spaug og skrípa, ég er ekki klár,
skrípa getur verið í ansi mörgum orðum, skrípalæti, skrípamynd, skrípaleikur og svo fram eftir götunum.


----------



## Alxmrphi

Ég væri að ljúga ef ég sagðist hafa það_ alveg _á hreinu en júvist voru athugasemdir ykkar gagnlegar!
Ég held að ég skilji núna hvað _skopmynd_ merkir er en það leikur ennþá nokkur vafi á þessu orði _skrípamynd_.


----------



## Nemabrincar

Mér dettur "*caricature*" í hug þegar ég heyri orðið "*skrípamynd*". Á meðan að skopmynd væri meira eins og Halldór Dagsins, að gera grín að einhverri manneskju eða einhverjum aðstæðum.


----------



## Silver_Biscuit

Nemabrincar said:


> Mér dettur "*caricature*" í hug þegar ég heyri orðið "*skrípamynd*". Á meðan að skopmynd væri meira eins og Halldór Dagsins, að gera grín að einhverri manneskju eða einhverjum aðstæðum.



Það sem Halldór gerir er samt einmitt eitthvað sem væri kallað *caricature* á ensku.

Edit: Nema þegar það er ekki fólk í myndinni - caricature verður að vera mynd af fólki.


----------



## NoMoreMrIceGuy

Nemabrincar said:


> Mér dettur "*caricature*" í hug þegar ég heyri orðið "*skrípamynd*". Á meðan að skopmynd væri meira eins og Halldór Dagsins, að gera grín að einhverri manneskju eða einhverjum aðstæðum.



Ég samþykki þetta.
_
Þessi skopmynd málar upp hálfgerða skrípamynd af mér._


----------



## Alxmrphi

NoMoreMrIceGuy said:


> Ég samþykki þetta.
> _
> Þessi skopmynd málar upp hálfgerða skrípamynd af mér._


Og hérna værirðu að nota _skrípamynd_ á neikvæðan(-ari) hátt?


----------



## sindridah

Caricature er "nautla" bara bein þýðing á orðinu skopmynd


----------



## Nemabrincar

Eins og ég skil "*caricature*" þá er það ekki endilega notað til að gera grín að nokkrum hlut, heldur til að draga fram og sýna einhverja eiginleika manneskju með því að ýkja þá. En "*skopmynd*" snýst um grín. 

As I understand "*caricature*", it's not necessarily used to make fun of anything, but rather to draw out and show some qualities or attributes of a person by exaggerating them. But the point of "*skopmynd*" is to make fun.


----------



## NoMoreMrIceGuy

Nemabrincar said:


> Eins og ég skil "*caricature*" þá er það ekki endilega notað til að gera grín að nokkrum hlut, heldur til að draga fram og sýna einhverja eiginleika manneskju með því að ýkja þá. En "*skopmynd*" snýst um grín.
> 
> As I understand "*caricature*", it's not necessarily used to make fun of anything, but rather to draw out and show some qualities or attributes of a person by exaggerating them. But the point of "*skopmynd*" is to make fun.



Það var mín tilfinning líka. Svona eins og götulistamenn teikna af fólki eða framhaldskólanemendur fá af sér við útskrift.

@Alex: Já. Þetta væri í neikvæðari kantinum en orðið þarf ekki endilega að vera það, (þó svo að ég myndi haldi að það væri frekari raunin).


----------



## Silver_Biscuit

Nemabrincar said:


> Eins og ég skil "*caricature*" þá er það ekki endilega notað til að gera grín að nokkrum hlut, heldur til að draga fram og sýna einhverja eiginleika manneskju með því að ýkja þá. En "*skopmynd*" snýst um grín.
> 
> As I understand "*caricature*", it's not necessarily used to make fun of anything, but rather to draw out and show some qualities or attributes of a person by exaggerating them. But the point of "*skopmynd*" is to make fun.



Yep, this is basically true that caricature is not _necessarily_ explicitly humorous (although I think there is always an element of ridicule in such pictures, be it viciously meant or just playful, and very often caricature IS explicitly meant to be funny). I only meant to point out that the word caricature in English is particularly used for when such a drawing style addresses political or topical subjects, as Halldór does, so I'd be wary of drawing a line that puts caricature on the other side from this. I'd actually translate both Icelandic words as caricature, so I think probably this is just a case of Icelandic having two words where we have one word that covers both meanings. You explained the difference between the Icelandic words perfectly, though


----------



## Nemabrincar

Jámm ég skil, var bara að missa mig svolítið í skilgreiningum x)


----------

